# Caribbean Palm Village, Aruba.



## firfield (Aug 6, 2010)

There seems to be some aggravation between some owners and the board of the owners association concerning a substantial special financial assessment.
Does anyone have any information on this? Thanks.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 7, 2010)

I was curious so I googled "Caribbean Palm Village Problems" and up came a discussion on Trip Advisor.  Try it and you'll see what the todo is about.  Sounds pretty bad!  Linda


----------



## beanie (Aug 8, 2010)

I really don't know what all the commotion is about . we have owned at this resort for 8 yrs and there always seems to be some kind of politicing going on. we have an every other yr week 52 1 bdrm that we always trade . this year we were hit with a special assessment of $285. doesn't seem bad so we paid it . well now we get these e-mails from some ad hoc committe that wanted donations to help fight this assessment . I would rather just pay the fee and move on but then again I'm not involved in what seems to be 1 group pitted against another in an ongoing fight for power .


----------



## beanie (Sep 16, 2010)

Well it seems like this was a hit and run as far as the very bad reviews on tripadvisor. we keep getting e-mails from both sides ( the board and the "adhoc" commitee ) . there is really a power struggle going on here as well as every election time. I paid my fees  and moved on . we bought this resort cheap on e-bay and it trades well so thats all that matters to us .


----------



## NYLady (Dec 17, 2010)

This disagreement between the Board and the Ad Hoc committee is unfortunate.  We personally know people on both sides and believe that no matter who is voted in at the next election the resort will be fine but it's kind of like having your neighbors watch your parents having a disagreement.  Also, we see the "sides" as both being right and wrong at the same time - like Republicans and Democrats.  As far as I know, we own more weeks than any other owners (10 weeks) and our Assessment was enormous because of the types of units we own.  We, too, paid the assessment and would like to move on.


----------



## beanie (Mar 8, 2011)

it seems the ad hoc committee has been victorious , maybe now the bickering will stop .:hysterical:


----------

